# E.O. Fertilizers



## lucshel10 (Apr 7, 2019)

Good morning everyone. I was recently asked by my mom about an organic fertilizer she just read about, Organic Green. Upon some brief online digging, I couldn't find much except a lawn care company. Anyway, she said the fertilizer is infused with Essential Oils and since she's on an E.O. Bandwagon party, she thought this fert must be pretty good stuff. Sounds gimmicky to me and not sure what those oils would add or aid to the turf. Has anyone else seen anything like this and have an idea of the benefits?


----------



## raymond (May 4, 2018)

Maybe screamin green?

https://www.ewingirrigation.com/nt-16-2-3-60-srn-screamin-grn


----------



## stotea (Jul 31, 2017)

I'm gonna go ahead and keep my mouth shut on this one.


----------



## Miggity (Apr 25, 2018)

I used something other than E.O. fertilizer _just one time_. It gave my lawn autism trivialis.

On a more serious note, I add a couple of essential oils to a deer and rabbit repellent spray I make and it is pretty darned effective. The idea is the rabbits/deer associate the smell with the hot pepper burn and avoid eating the sprayed plants in the future. I have no idea if the fertilizer is doing something similar, and I would be extremely wary of their product claims, but just the use of E.O. alone does not necessarily make it quackery. I know my Carbon X would benefit from the addition of peppermint E.O. The smell of success is strong with that one.


----------

